# When do you use your fire?



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I have several different ways of getting on the internet at home, I have a desktop downstairs, a laptop that I use anywhere in the home and two tablets including one fire, of course.  I find that typing kindle boards posts are a real pain on the kindle fire becuase of the virtual keyboard.  I tend to use the fire when I am reading news articles or other kindle boards posts and in ther evenings when I come home from work.  The next time the desktop breaks down (its done that twice in the years that I have had it) I am not going to repair it, I am going to turn it off and go entirely mobile from here on out.  I find that I go to my laptop for work and other serious types of things where the fire tends to be reserved for relaxing after work and playing with my son, in other words for more pleasant past times.  This post typed on the laptop, it would be a real pain with the fire.  Do you find yourself reservering your fire for more recreational computing where the laptop does more work related things?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

In the last year I could count on my hands the number of times I've used my laptop... My iPad has become my main computer.

I can see that the fire wouldn't be that way for me because of the smaller size. I type faster on my iPad than I do on a desktop, the glass screen is actually easier on my wrists since it is gentle taps... When I have to use the older (non-chicklet) keyboard on my kids computer I can barely type.

That said, I'm planning on building a desktop this year. The combo of a powerful desktop for photo work combined with the iPad will be the perfect combo for me.

ETA: and I know you asked about the Fire, but in general today's tablets have changed the face of home/leisure computing and I think it applies to everyone, especially when faced with having to replace a desktop/laptop computer. It's forcing us all to examine our needs closer!


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

A few short words tracey from a man who builds desktop PC in his spare time and does it to kill the time.  Its very simple to do and will probably take approximatly fourty-five minutes to complete, assuming that you have all of the parts and software that you need.  Most of the time its common sense, sort of where do you think this part goes and where do you think this connector goes, look at the end of the part or connector and think, my pal swears his dog could do this and he does not have thumbs like we humans do.  Its no big deal you will have a blast doing it and the reward is knowing that you built that thing and it works dine.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm sort of the same way with my tablet. I work out of my home, so the computer is more of a server, with shared hard drives and printers. It barely gets touched other than burning DVD backups and shipping. My laptop still gets used every day, but mostly for Photoshop and Lightroom - image editing for my photography business. I'll also access business email and business applications from the laptop. These days, if I sit down with my laptop for non-work-related things, I feel like I should be doing something for work (I'm too much of a work-a-holic). Instead of taking the laptop around the house with me, I grab my tablet.

I can pretty much do just about everything I want just using my gTablet. I've had it since before the Fire came out, so I haven't found a need to have two tablets. I'm actually a better at typing on the gTablet, mostly due to the Android keyboards spell-checking as I go (on my laptop, I tend to type *hte* instead of *the* and so on). The tablet is now my way of relaxing and getting away from work. The only thing that doesn't work as well on the tablet is printing. I can print emails, and some web stuff using PrinterShare, but it isn't as easy with receipts and such (where you have to be logged in to the website). For those, I'll still pick up the laptop, but for just casual use, the tablet is my preferred method.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I use my laptop for all amazon stuff, reading the forums, downloading the free books for the day, getting all the apps for my fire and all that kind of stuff. I use my laptop for photo editing and business stuff but when I want to play games I play on the fire. most of the games I play are on the fire except for my farmville and I don;t like the app they have for it for the fire. I will continue to use my laptop for that. but al other things are done on my fire and I read on my kindle keyboard. and I love to read in bed at night and when I wake up in the middle of the night I will play a game or read while trying to fall back to sleep usually it relaxed me and I will fall alseep....


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

My laptop has become a desktop. I have it so tied Dow now with a large monitor and everything else it is just a pain to move. So it is relegated almost exclusively to work. I use my fire for web surfing, email, and games. I love getting around the house again.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

CrystalStarr said:


> My laptop has become a desktop. I have it so tied Dow now with a large monitor and everything else it is just a pain to move.


Me too  But it is nice to be able to move it around when really needed.
I have a conference to go to in a couple of weeks where I plan on disengaging the laptop to take with me (family will just have to deal) rather than taking the netbook, because I need the laptop's larger screen for a project I'll be working on.

Mobility has been very important to me for quite some time & in progression of size: 
my HTC Thunderbolt smartphone > Kindle Fire > Asus netbook > 15.4 inch laptop


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

We have a desktop. I mostly use that for pics and videos, because I back that up to an external drive (which isn't a wifi drive). We also have a laptop, but now that college basketball is here, DH has stolen that. I pretty much use the fire for all (or most) of my in home surfing these days. I read a lot on the Touch, but do my "in bed" reading in the dark with my fire.

But I do admit I hate the keyboard on it. It's the only thing I really dislike about it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a desktop (that hasn't been turned on in close to a year), a laptop that I use for work (website building, design, "serious" internet stuff), smartphone for quick look-ups/wiki articles, aaaaand a Fire that pretty much is always within arms reach for most light internet stuff, browsing forums, and so on.

I'd probably say that if my Fire were to magically disappear and I could never get another one (or any "tablet" for the sake of discussion)...I'd probably use the internets a lot less and I wouldn't be subscribed to that many periodicals since they don't look too great on the smaller phone screen and don't translate too well to the regular Kindle.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

dori chatelain said:


> ...and I love to read in bed at night and when I wake up in the middle of the night I will play a game or read while trying to fall back to sleep usually it relaxed me and I will fall alseep....


This is probably the thing I love the most! If I'm going to wake up at 4am at least I can entertain myself!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I usually use it on the  bus going to my nanny job.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

The Fire is the one I keep in my purse all the time for reading in lines or when waiting around places. I also tend to use it in bed with the lights off. I used to use my iPhone for this, but reading on it is such a pain and I love the form-factor of the Fire for this use. I got a good hour of reading in while waiting in the ER today. If it had been longer than that, I would have wished for my K4 (craning neck + bright screen + 2 hours or more = migraine from heck).


----------

